# Film on Motorcycle Manufacturing early 20th century



## GailInNM (Nov 22, 2016)

You Tube link to a nice film on motor cycle manufacturing in the early 20th century,  Starts with casting the engine cylinder and then shows boring the cylinder and crankcase parts. Goes on to the assembly of the engine and the rest of the motorcycle.
Gail in NM

https://youtu.be/6m8PmMQK76s


----------



## Herbiev (Nov 22, 2016)

Great film clip. A lot of " hands on " assembly work. No robots or pneumatic power tools. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## 10K Pete (Nov 22, 2016)

No gaskets, no sealers, no torque wrenches just mash it together and go! The exhaust smoke! Gettin' air on the jump! Bicyclists eating dust! And a trip through the pond....

Wow, quite a ride!!!

Thanks Gail,

Pete


----------

